
Ask HN: Learn Arabic? - mlevental
Anyone have any suggestions&#x2F;hacks for learning Arabic? Note I&#x27;m aware of immersion and unfortunately right now I&#x27;m US based.
======
0xc000005
First, think about what you want to do with the language. If you were to learn
classical Arabic, you could understand news broadcasts, or the Koran, but
little spoken language in any Arab country you were to visit.

That's because most regions speak a dialect of Arabic which can be quite
different from classical Arabic. Apparently, the translators trained by the US
Army for Iraq service learned Modern Standard Elementary Arabic, and when they
got to Iraq they couldn't understand what the locals were saying. Thus the
army had to hire local translators.

Watch this link to find out more...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDg3yPSzsEg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDg3yPSzsEg)

------
melling
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learn_arabic/comments/ad26ry/more_l...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learn_arabic/comments/ad26ry/more_learning_resources/)

